# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Pirkkalan liikenteen historia

## anttipng

Täältä varmaan löytyy tietämystä aiheesta. Suurten muutosten kynnyksellä voisi olla hyvä katsoa myös menneeseen ja kerrata miten Pirkkalan liikenne on vuosien varrella muutunut ja kehittynyt.

----------


## Rebiaf

Vähäistä taitaa olla tietämys vastausten määrästä päätellen, mutta haluan linkittää tähän yhden kuvan TSB-bussisivuilta. http://koti.mbnet.fi/b10m/tsb/picture.php?photo=3015
Jotain samaa pirkkalan suunnan liikenteessä vielä. Linjanumero on vielä käytössä, mutta Suojärven.. eiku Paunun bussit eivät ole ajaneet pereen kautta pirkkalaan moneen vuoteen. Kuva-alan ulkopuolella vasemmalla on nykyisin linjan 11 kääntöpaikka, jolla nähtiin Paunulaisia kesäkaudella -13.

----------


## Precise

Nyt tapahtuu varmaan yksi suurin mullistuksista, joka Ruotsissa koettiin jo vuonna 1974. Ehdottomalta yksinvaltiaalta - Ruotsissa kuningas, Pirkkalassa muuan yritys - riistetään todellinen valta, joka jää vain seremonialliseksi demokraattisen hallintoelimen - Ruotsissa valtiopäivien, meillä JOLILA:n - ottaessa todellisen vallan.

----------

